# Bending tool Rafhart V3 & V5



## Rafhart (Aug 6, 2020)

After three years, I released a new series of bending machines, built by a modeller, I am curious about your opinion?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Michael Hope (Aug 6, 2020)

We use something larger, but similar to bend helicopter rotor blade tabs for tracking. I like the red anodized aluminum color.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 13, 2020)

Looks very nice


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2020)

Is there a film clip of it in action?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 13, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Is there a film clip of it in action?



Agreed. Having never used one of these beasts, I'd be interested to see recommended techniques to get the most out of it.


----------



## Rafhart (Aug 13, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Is there a film clip of it in action?


V3 :: Rafhart blog modelarski


----------

